# Hydraulic issue



## mylilfishinbud (May 5, 2009)

I am pretty new here on this site but was hoping someone could offer some suggestions. I bought a L245DT earlier this year and have been working out all of the kinks in it. Replacing the water pump now and next is the hydraulic issue. It has a front bucket. It lifts fine, tilts up and back fine but when I press the lever to lower it, the engine boggs down and will die if you do not give it gas. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Chris


----------

